# 25 million child benefit recipients - personal details lost



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Darling admits 25m records lost

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/7103566.stm

/links


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

...nice to see my personal data security compromised.

...oh and they expect us to trust this lot with all the data for an ID card reguister!


Edna


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

And they want our GPs to put all our medical data on their national NHS database (which all medics and social services will have access to).

Can you imagine if that got hacked into or the data got lost?


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

He's no Darling of mine....


----------

